# PM9 pocket holster - prints terribly



## Centerhold

Hey guys - I'm an experienced shooter, but inexperienced at concealment carry. I knew going in the little PM9 was going to be big for pocket carry, but holy cow does it print with the Galco horsehide pocket holster. I've tried every pair of loose fitting jeans I own (I'm a big guy), and don't have any that I would feel comfortble wearing. It really looks like I'm carrying 3 blackberries taped together in my pocket. This is what I bought ...

http://www.impactguns.com/store/GAL-PH-.html

I guess my question is this ... is the PM9 really suitable for pocket carry at all, or is it simply too big to be carried comfortably in a front pocket & more importantly, well concealed ? I hope I haven't made a mistake ... I wanted the power of a 9mm, but didn't realize just how big it is when pocket holstered.

If anyone could offer perhaps a better pocket holster that would print significantly less, I would be most appreciative.

John

PS - I put a hundred rounds through it - not even a single hangup ... very impressive little pistol


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Look for Robert Mika: Mika's Pocket Holsters. Google him.
He can make a synthetic-leather, flap-covered pocket holster that will keep your pistol from "printing."
Also, his work is inexpensive. Not pretty, but inexpensive.


----------



## Mike Barham

I actually prefer the softer, lower-priced Galco Pocket Protector to the higher-end horsehide model. 

But then again, I've never been extraordinarily successful carrying a fairly sizeable pistol in the pocket of jeans. The best I can do is a P3AT in jeans, though I can make other guns work in other styles.

But if it isn't working for you, send it back, sell it, trade it, or do something else so you can defend yourself.


----------



## NAS T MAG

I love Galco holsters, but this is what I bought for my P3AT. If it isn't leather, it's not a real holster.:smt023
http://www.pocketholsters.com/Kahr_Arms_Pocket_Wallet_Holste/kahr_arms_pocket_wallet_holste.html


----------



## Centerhold

Thanks guys ... in hindsight, I think the size of the PM9 might be better suited for an inside the belt holster. If I'm not wearing out my welcome, can anybody offer any recommendations for IB holsters for the PM9?

THanks again ...

John


----------



## SemoShooter

I bought a Mitch Rosen Clipper off of the Kahr website. It works very well for my PM9. I also use it with my compact 1911.


----------



## nukehayes

I use Galco's Stow'n'go IWB on a daily basis. It serves me just fine. I've never had a printing issue.


----------



## DGreenplate

I use a desantis nemisis pocket holster. It doesn't seem to be printing for me. It is not the quickest drawing option but at least I have it when I can't wear IWB. For IWB I use a Don Hume that I like but I also have a desantis pro stealth that I really like.


----------



## Roshi

*Try the Fly*

The Desantis Fly is superior to the Nemesis since the Fly has a velcro flp that helps hide the outline. Still less than $ 30


----------



## vrodcruiser

I have the same issue with my PM9 and Galco pocket holster. I bought a Galco Pro 460 and it prints horribly. Galco said that there is a break in period but it has been over a month and it still looks like a naked gun in my pocket. This is true with both jeans and slacks.
For a IWB holster I use a Galco Summer Comfort, SUM218. It is a Galco holster and I have had alot of issues with Galcos but this one seems good.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

vrodcruiser said:


> For a IWB holster I use a Galco Summer Comfort, SUM218. It is a Galco holster and *I have had alot of issues with Galcos* but this one seems good.


What kind of issues and with what models?

-Jeff-


----------



## vrodcruiser

BeefyBeefo said:


> What kind of issues and with what models?
> 
> -Jeff-


Firstly, I am not trying to pick a fight. I know alot of people here like Galco products. I am sorry if you took my statement personally. My personal experience is just not that good.
Here are the issues that I have had:
Like I mentioned, my Pro 460 prints like a naked gun. 
My MOB202 Back Holster drifts all over the place and It just never feels right. Pain in the back. Pain in the Kidneys. Pain in the tailbone. I think that the bottom half of the gun is not supported so it flops back and forth as I walk "slapping" me in the butt and lower back.
My PLE2028 Paddle holster will not stay snapped and does not hold the gun in tight. The gun bounces in the holster at a jog and has squeezed up out of the holster like a tube of toothpaste when I set down on more then one occasion.
Also the first holster I bought was a Galco. I am sorry. I don't have the model number. The clip on the holster broke almost immediately and the gun and holster dropped. In all fairness to Galco, I did not contact Galco customer support. I went back to the store, so Galco never was told about that one. The guy at the store told me sorry but that happens alot with that type of clip on Galcos and offered me another but it will probably happen again. I took a Fobus instead and it has lasted me for years. 
I have tried to contact Galco customer support on all but the first one and have never really offered anywhere with them. Maybe holster manufactures don't support there products after purchase. I mean holster manufactures in general not Galco specifically.
My assumption is Galcos with snaps work fine. Galcos with "plastic" clips are junk and never feel right and the clips do not hold up.
Just my opinion.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

vrodcruiser said:


> I am sorry if you took my statement personally.


I didn't take it personally at all. I was simply curious.

My next question would be, are you using a good belt? What kind?

The belt is a common issue with _any_ holster "slapping" or moving around. I believe a belt can be the cause for some retention issues as well.

As far as the broken clip is concerned, how long ago was this? I understand you don't remember the model number, but if it was a while ago, I believe they have changed the material that the clips are made of. Was it a metal or plastic clip?

I do not work for Galco, but I am simply curious as I have always had _great_ experiences with them in general. This is especially true for their customer service. I know we have Galco people on this board, so if I am wrong in any of this I know they will correct me.

-Jeff-


----------



## vrodcruiser

The clip that broke was plastic or plastic-like. It was not metal.

I do not use a 'gun' belt. I have used a variety of wide belts. What I would say is good, quality, thick leather belts. I would hope that Galco holsters only work with Galco belts. That would be enough to turn me off of Galco. 

I would not expect a Galco person to answer. I don't want to deal with work issues when I am at my personal time and would not expect anyone else to. I do not take that as a reflection on Galco at all.

Like I said I really like the Summer Comfort holster. I wish there was one for my Beretta. I think I would like the Royal Guard because it is simular from what I can tell. And it has snaps instead of the clip.

As far a customer service, they keep making me jump through hoops. What was the date you ordered it? What name was it ordered under? What was the order number? 
I don't even necessary want a refund. I would gladly trade it in for a Royal Guard and would pay the difference. I would think an up-sale would be a good thing. 
This probably needs to be on a post about Galco holster issues, not about that PM9 and Galco holsters are bad for pocket concealment.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I'm just answering because I've had experience with Galco holsters. I hope you don't take this personally either, I'm just interested.



vrodcruiser said:


> The clip that broke was plastic or plastic-like. It was not metal.


How long ago was it?



vrodcruiser said:


> I do not use a 'gun' belt. I have used a variety of wide belts. What I would say is good, quality, thick leather belts. I would hope that Galco holsters only work with Galco belts. That would be enough to turn me off of Galco.


I wasn't asking if it was a Galco belt, nor was I hinting that it would only work with a Galco belt. I had a feeling (which was correct) that you weren't using an actual "gun belt". Normal over-the-counter belts from general stores aren't even close to gun belts. They are made completely different. No matter how strong a normal belt "feels," it's just not the same. I was asking because this may be a reason for some of your issues with the holsters and perhaps the purchase of a good gun belt could resolve these issues.



vrodcruiser said:


> I would not expect a Galco person to answer. I don't want to deal with work issues when I am at my personal time and would not expect anyone else to. I do not take that as a reflection on Galco at all.


I wouldn't "expect" one to answer either. I was simply saying if I'm wrong in anything I've said, I hope they'd correct me.



vrodcruiser said:


> Like I said I really like the Summer Comfort holster. I wish there was one for my Beretta. I think I would like the Royal Guard because it is simular from what I can tell. And it has snaps instead of the clip.


I have heard a lot of good things about the Summer Comfort. There are quite a few people on this forum that use and like the holster. I wish it were made for one of my carry-sized guns as well.



vrodcruiser said:


> As far a customer service, they keep making me jump through hoops. What was the date you ordered it? What name was it ordered under? What was the order number?


I could be wrong since I wasn't there, but that just seems like he/she was asking for information to look-up your order in their system.



vrodcruiser said:


> This probably needs to be on a post about Galco holster issues, not about that PM9 and Galco holsters are bad for pocket concealment.


I think it's somewhat relevant to this thread because not all issues are related to the holster in a lot of instances. For example, pocket guns/holsters can always print if someone isn't wearing the correct type/size pants. This is the same for overshirts with IWB/OWB carry. This relates to the fact that sometimes not having the correct belt, can cause issues with holsters.

Again, don't take this personally I was simply curious and am reacting to what you are saying by how I can see it from here. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## vrodcruiser

Not taking it personal. I just sometimes get frustrated when I see a forum hi-jacked by to guys flaming each other. I am just trying to be considerate of those on the post.
Not that I think we are flaming each other or even arguing. And by all means, I am not trying to complain and tarnish the name of Galco.

I never really thought that a belt mattered all that much. Thank you for the advice. I may have to try and pick one up. 
I do not mean to say there is anything wrong with the small of the back holster. I am sure that it is just me. I mean haven't most of us purchased a holster that we didn't like after awhile. I just was hoping that since it was a online order and I only had it for a week they would consider trading it in.


----------



## vrodcruiser

The issue with customer service asking the questions was they asked them one at a time through email. So it seemed to me like they asked me. I answered. They asked me something else. I answered. And the circle went on and on.
I understand them trying to get all the info, but ask for it all and then when I answer give me some hope not just a rabit trail.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

vrodcruiser said:


> Not taking it personal. I just sometimes get frustrated when I see a forum hi-jacked by to guys flaming each other. I am just trying to be considerate of those on the post.
> Not that I think we are flaming each other or even arguing. And by all means, I am not trying to complain and tarnish the name of Galco.


I agree, but I do think it is somewhat relevant to the thread. Not to mention that the original poster hasn't been on this forum since: Last Activity: 04-19-2008 10:22 AM, so it's sort of our thread now! :anim_lol:



vrodcruiser said:


> I never really thought that a belt mattered all that much. Thank you for the advice. I may have to try and pick one up.
> I do not mean to say there is anything wrong with the small of the back holster. I am sure that it is just me. I mean haven't most of us purchased a holster that we didn't like after awhile. I just was hoping that since it was a online order and I only had it for a week they would consider trading it in.


I think you might be very pleasantly surprised if you got an actual gun belt. It may solve some issues you've had. It might also make you like those holsters that you currently use even more. :smt023

I hear Galco belts are _very_ nice. :smt083:mrgreen:



vrodcruiser said:


> The issue with customer service asking the questions was they asked them one at a time through email. So it seemed to me like they asked me. I answered. They asked me something else. I answered. And the circle went on and on.
> I understand them trying to get all the info, but ask for it all and then when I answer give me some hope not just a rabit trail.


That does seem a little ridiculous. But, all of my dealings with customer service have been over the phone (never e-mail), so that may very well have something to do with the difference in experiences. Maybe next time you want to deal with Galco, send me a PM and I'll send you the direct number for the person I generally deal with. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## vrodcruiser

BeefyBeefo said:


> I hear Galco belts are _very_ nice. :smt083:mrgreen:


LOL


----------



## vrodcruiser

Thank you for the offer of the help. 
Hopefully I will never need to contact customer service again. The only holster I plan on getting from Galco is the Royal Gaurd and I am assuming that I will enjoy it.
Unless you think your contact can get Galco to make a Summer Comfort for a Beretta FS92. Hint to any Galco people that might be out there.


----------



## Old Padawan

Where the heck was I during this thread?

Re the Summer Comfort for the Beretta 92FS. I doubt we will be making that holster any time soon. The Beretta is a larger gun that isn’t overly popular for IWB carry. We currently make five IWB holsters for it. We do make the Royal Guard which is a similar holster. It is a little more expensive, but worth it.

Some people dislike our plastic clips. This is generally based on a misconception of cost vs durability. They think we use them because they are cheaper. 
We use them because they last longer. When using an IWB with a steel clip, it works great. You can barley get the thing open when it is new. It secures to the belt fantastically.
Fast forward 9 months of daily use. By now most of these spring steel clips are no longer springy. The clip is permanently bent away from the holster. Plastic doesn’t do this. It is molded and not a piece of tempered steel. It lasts longer.
Considering the labor costs of manufacturing our own hardware right here in the good old USA, it is usually cheaper to buy Chinese made crap like many of our competitors. That isn’t how Galco does business.
Our holsters cost more than most because we spend more on making them.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Old Padawan said:


> Where the heck was I during this thread?


I was wondering the same thing! :anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## vrodcruiser

Beef,
I think I caught me a Galco fanboy.

All do respect to you, Padowan.

Padowan,
Would you care to weigh in on my Galco issues? 
I am not a Galco hater. I enjoy the Summer Comfort and recomend it. I would guess that I would feel the same about the Royal Guard if I could find a way to upgrade to one.

At that I am putting down the lighter and walking away slowly. Not looking for a flamer battle.


----------

